# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  [PEACH] Shapeshifter Class

## Skillasaurus

Has gone through a bit of playtesting and recieved a good amount of feedback. It feels like its in a good place balance and flavor wise now. That being said, critique away!

The goal was a class that could emulate nearly anything, but still be weaker than any dedicated individual.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...drYVi0yml4fyUw

----------


## Grizl' Bjorn

I like it. I'd allow it as an experiment.

How about instead of the current rules on what you can turn into- or the variant rule.

-You may pick one form per level, it must be something you have seen.
-You may swap out forms as you level up.
-Once you have a form, it's yours (unless you swap it out). No need to have seen it in the last week or whatever.

----------


## Skillasaurus

> I like it. I'd allow it as an experiment.
> 
> How about instead of the current rules on what you can turn into- or the variant rule.
> 
> -You may pick one form per level, it must be something you have seen.
> -You may swap out forms as you level up.
> -Once you have a form, it's yours (unless you swap it out). No need to have seen it in the last week or whatever.


Make the forms more along the lines of sorcerer spell choices? That may be a bit more balanced, thinking of how it relates to Wild Shape also.

I suppose the shift point penalties for how long ago it was are a bit silly. This *is* magic, right? ;)

----------


## Skillasaurus

> Make the forms more along the lines of sorcerer spell choices? That may be a bit more balanced, thinking of how it relates to Wild Shape also.
> 
> I suppose the shift point penalties for how long ago it was are a bit silly. This *is* magic, right? ;)


Updated the build. Lots of changes that started from the last posts suggestions. Feels like a lot of fat got cut out of it. Check it out!

----------


## othaero

*Spoiler: Master Of Body*
Show

Level 9 - Master of Body: You may use your reaction to turn critical hits against you into normal hits.
 Seems a little powerful. I would have it have a limit on uses. I would do something like Int mod+1/Long rest. Otherwise they are immune to critical hits. Crits are rare enough so having them be useless against a character seems a little overpowered.

----------


## Skillasaurus

> *Spoiler: Master Of Body*
> Show
> 
> Level 9 - Master of Body: You may use your reaction to turn critical hits against you into normal hits.
>  Seems a little powerful. I would have it have a limit on uses. I would do something like Int mod+1/Long rest. Otherwise they are immune to critical hits. Crits are rare enough so having them be useless against a character seems a little overpowered.


Thats a good point. Ill change it to [int mod] per long rest.

----------


## tomce795

This looks pretty fun.

Just for a quick question. You still use your normal health points when you use Shapeshift, correct?

----------


## Skillasaurus

> This looks pretty fun.
> 
> Just for a quick question. You still use your normal health points when you use Shapeshift, correct?


Yep! Itd be fun to use the new form's hit dice, but man that'd be broken ;)

----------


## TR2

This is probably considered necro. However, I was hoping to access the shapeshifter class you were testing. Is there a form of it still available for viewing?

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: probably?

----------

